# 20 Meter Fire Starter



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This was a challenge because of the windy conditions. The match was moving and the camera was swaying. The wind blew the match out. Another good shot for the RHB shooter. When the wind dies down I'm doing the 75 footer. The ammo was moving quite a bit at 66 feet.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

That's An Amazing Shot, Great Job! Keep On Lighting Those Matches!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Very cool shot TF. You are lovin' the rotating head shooter these days, huh? Well done , as always.

SF


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is a fantastic shot!!! You are definitely pushing the envelope. And you have that rotating head really dialed in.

Cheers .... Chares


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Excellent video and accuracy!!!!

And awesome slingshot too!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

*Fantastic shooting*. That certainly verifies my believe in these slingshots. Excellent.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. You all should give it a go. There is nothing like the moment you feel ,hear and see that match light up. It just feels right and the moment of release. Start close and get fire and your confidence up. Then move it back. Its exciting! It makes all your other targets seem pretty big.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

You mr TreeFork still light up my world even with adverse conditions & yet at 20 meters..

You my friend are amazing shooter...I my self would be lucky to smack a soda pop can at that distance..

I got all I can do is to see your catch box..Yup old age is creeping up on me.....I need to take lessons from you...

Keep those match's lite my friend..You are a great insperation to other SSF Members...AKAOldmiser


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Awesome shooting!! I wish I had that kind of distance at home. It might be time to build a portable catchbox. This looks too fun not to try.

Keep raising the bar!

Todd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> Awesome shooting!! I wish I had that kind of distance at home. It might be time to build a portable catchbox. This looks too fun not to try.
> 
> Keep raising the bar!
> 
> Todd


You have to do it. It's a whole new level of excitement when it lights. It feels good just to break the heads at the longer distance. I can't wait to light at 75 feet.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
:bowdown: :bowdown:
:bowdown:

You DA MAN !!!!!! Awesome!!!!! My Minion Army bows to your GREATNESS!!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks CO. You can do it also. Get in there and give it a shot.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

out-friggin'-standing!

Nice Shot.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Chad. You were looking pretty good at 90 feet at Blues house. Give it a shot.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Man treefork, you must have cross hairs on you eyeball!! Great shooting bud!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Rock. It looks easy in the video but it wasn't.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

The fire starter hit was awesome, 20 meter really wow !!


----------



## Hound (Apr 5, 2014)

Wow that's very impressive. I like the rotating head shooter. I've seen them mentioned in the threads before but that's the first one I've seen in action...pretty cool.


----------

